# one budgie only



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

I wanted to ask about pros and cons, especially the cons, of having just one budgie. I know we are setting him up to be lonelier than he could possibly be. But after reading multiple posts about budgies not getting along I feel that I just do not have it in me to try multiple times to find him a companion. We might find another budgie and that would work for a few months, and then go awry? I do not think I could go with that. I would never be able to return a bird to whomever we got it from in the first place, not after a good amount of time here. So I am considering having just this one bird. He seems to be bonding fine with the smaller people in the household. Does anyone have just one birdie? Is this acceptable?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It's fine as long as the bird is happy, there are many people that have just one, it all depends on the individual bird.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, I have a single budgie and she's been that way most of her life. I got her when she was around 3 months and she's always been the only bird in the house! In fact, she tends not to like other birds; one of my other family members had a diamond dove for a while and Mallorn hated her 🤣 

She's quite bonded with her human flock; even though I'm her best friend she loves everybody since they're part of the family as well. As long as you can see he's coming out of his shell, starting to get used to peoples, etc. then he's going to most likely do just fine on his own. Additionally, ensuring he's included in activities and has lots of attention is important as well; if possible having his cage in a living room or other common area is a good way to encourage this, then he doesn't feel like he's cut off from what's going on with the rest of the "flock".

By the way, my girl is nine now! So even though she's been on her own her whole life, she wouldn't have it any other way at this point


----------



## leo the budgie (12 mo ago)

i have 2 budgies and either of them cant stay even a full day without each other but i guess it depends on the personality


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

We are also a single budgie household and we find he does get “upset” when we go to work for those 3-4 hours but we prepare him with extra treats and toys etc that are not in his cage usually. He does know the routine when left alone but when we are home he is constantly engaged. It is a little difficult sometimes but think of them as a never ending three year old that need the type of stimulation as a human child (our avian vet explained it like that) HAHA.. As along as you and your family are happy to provide that type of love I am sure he will be content being the centre of attention all the time 🐥 Good luck!


----------



## Siklo (Nov 21, 2021)

I only have Pico and it's unlikely I'll ever get another bird due to my bad health. I just don't have the room and energy for a quarantine just for them to possibly not get along. 
Pico is always in company because I'm home all day in a studio apartment, he gets plenty of toys, out of cage time, I talk to him constantly, and he loves people. 
He knows he's part of the family, so I think as long as you give that to your bird it's fine to have only one.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Having a solo budgie is perfectly fine as long as the budgie is healthy, happy and getting regular attention on a consistent basis.
Many budgies are actually much happier being an only "child". 

People who tell you you "need to have two" do not know your circumstances nor how well adjusted your little fellow is!*


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

I started with one but after a while I felt guilty and got another. I had an amazing bond with my first budgie but as soon as I added more they became less interested in me. At first I was a bit sad and questioned my decision, but now I get just as much joy out of watching them get up to mischief every day and knowing they are happy in there lives doing budgie things.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Just to clarify the above, budgies are not necessarily happier with another budgie as their friend; that is to say, if they are given the _right type_ and _enough_ attention, they form just as close bonds with humans as with other budgies. However, it can be hard to give a single budgie that amount of attention and work to help them feel like their humans are part of their flock. If this is the case, it is better to have multiple budgies.


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

Thank you all for your thoughts!
Bisbee is a sweet and shy little guy who is becoming friendly with us. He is still very cautious, but showing great signs of gaining trust with us. He became part of our family just like that.
When we had to cancel our trip this winter, I was actually very glad, glad with not having to place him in a boarding situation, even though the boarding people sounded really nice, and we might have to do it in the future.
I do not know if we are a one budgie household. I know he might be happier with a friend, the way he never would be with us. We give him a good amount of attention, but it is not the flock amount of attention. 
I went to the big box store today to get some food, and could not resist looking at the budgies.The moment I put my face to the glass they all got quiet. And they all looked at me. It was a flock thing.
I bet they get some comfort from just being with other little guys just like themselves.
I could never purchase a budgie from big box, but I will try to see into a shelter and see how it goes. 
With any luck, maybe the right companion for Bisbee and our family will present himself.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It’s great that you are a responsible budgie parent and looking out for all of Bisbee’s needs. 💜💜💜*


----------



## bicyclist (Feb 12, 2009)

appleflowers said:


> I wanted to ask about pros and cons, especially the cons, of having just one budgie. I know we are setting him up to be lonelier than he could possibly be. But after reading multiple posts about budgies not getting along I feel that I just do not have it in me to try multiple times to find him a companion. We might find another budgie and that would work for a few months, and then go awry? I do not think I could go with that. I would never be able to return a bird to whomever we got it from in the first place, not after a good amount of time here. So I am considering having just this one bird. He seems to be bonding fine with the smaller people in the household. Does anyone have just one birdie? Is this acceptable?


I have one budgie and find it's best for me and him. He had a friend for a while who often would fight with him. Whenever he went to the food cup, Lemony would chase him and peck at him to leave. I put multiple food cups in the cage to take care of this situation but she(or he) would still chase him around and peck. I separated them into two cages but they constantly stayed at spots as close to each other as possible so I reunited them. They eventually got used to each other. 
It's also easier to keep the cage cleaner and allows me to travel.
I've also heard that if you want to teach one to talk it's easier if you only have one.


----------

